#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Νέα διαμόρφωση πεζοδρομίου σε ρυμοτομούμενο τμήμα οικοπέδου

## milt

Κατόπιν κατεδάφισης ρυμοτομούμενου κτηρίου με την σχετική οικοδομική άδεια, για την έκδοση της οποίας ήταν απαραίτητο να προηγηθεί η συμβολαιογραφική πράξη παραχώρησης σε κοινή χρήση του ρυμότομούμενου τμήματος στον δήμο,

επικοινώνησα με τον δήμο Αθηνών για να ενημερώσω ότι έχει γίνει η κατεδάφιση και ότι το ρυμοτομούμενο τμήμα είναι διαθέσιμο

 με ερώτημα για το ποιος έχει την αρμοδιότητα και την ευθύνη να διαμορφώσει το πεζοδρόμιο και τον δρόμο στην προβλεπόμενη οριοθέτηση του, σε ρυμοτομούμενο τμήμα.

Επιπλέον το υπάρχον είναι μέσα στην μέση του δρόμου και ενέχει κινδύνους.

Διαχωρίζω την περίπτωση επισκευής-αποκατάστασης πεζοδρομίων μετά από εργασίες σε παρόδιες ιδιοκτησίες κάτι το οποίο είναι λογικό να επιβαρύνει του ιδιοκτήτες των ιδιοκτησιών αυτών.

Μου απάντησαν ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση το πεζοδρόμιο με το κράσπεδο και το ρείθρο διαμορφώνεται με έξοδα του παρόδιου ιδιοκτήτη αφού αδειοδοτηθεί από τον δήμο και σε δεύτερο χρόνο θα έρθουν να αποκαταστήσουν την άσφαλτο στον δρόμο τα συνεργεία του δήμου.

Κάπου εδώ σκέφτομαι ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης επιβαρύνεται με την παραχώρηση του ρυμοτομούμενο σε κοινή χρήση και επιβαρύνεται και με την διαμόρφωση του πεζοδρομίου????

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι άλλο για την περίπτωση πάντα της αποκατάστασης πεζοδρομίων των ρυμοτομούμενων τμημάτων???

----------

